# Travelling with gonal f



## Orla1986 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi everybody I'm traveling by plane  from Ireland to guys in London for PGD/IVF.  My Gonal f pen need to be be kept on the fridge how am I gonna traveling with this! Anybody have any suggestions? Would a cooler bag be enough to keep it cold? Can I bring ice blocks in the plane


----------



## sasra (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, depends which airline you fly with, but most airlines have ice, if I was you, I would put the gonal f in a plastic tub, tell the crew its medication that needs to be kept cold, they can either put it in the ice draw or they can fill a sick bag/carrier bag with a bit of ice and you can put the tub in it and keep it with you. To keep it cold until then use a cooler bag and have those freezer lunch packs thingys that you freeze, not the big ice blocks, or you do use those but be prepared for security to take them off you IF they find them. Hope that helps a little. X


----------



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

Hiya,

I had my treatment in Norway and after research found out that gonal f can be kept at room temperature for I think a month or so. 

Once I left for Norway my gonal f pens stayed out of the fridge. I kept them out of sunlight/away from heat but it is ok. Have a quick google. 

Take care

Claire x


----------

